# Lab Espresso, Glasgow



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just had a fun night at the Lab - coffee and cannoli tasting. We were given three coffees and three cannolis to match up. Coffees were pulled by Michael/funinacup and served 'blind'.

First up turned out to be Lab's house blend - medium bodied, citrus and very nice. The lemon cannoli would have been the obvious choice given the citrus but I went with the marsala for some reason.

Next up was the Mountain blend from Volcano which was much darker - I didn't enjoy it too much as espresso but think it would be really nice in milk. 'Chewy' was being banded about. Much more caramel, dark chocolate flavours. Went for the chocolate cannoli with this.

Finally had an El Salvador from Dear Green which was really nice - again some citrus notes, very nicely balanced, clean flavours and went really well with the lemon cannoli.

Lab is a cracking wee shop with staff who are passionate about their coffee. Regularly rotating guest coffees which is a big plus in my book. Definitely worth a visit if you're in the hood.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks like fun !


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That was a fun night - glad you enjoyed it! Cheers for coming and thanks for the good feedback.

The espresso and cannoli pairing was fairly loose but actually went down quite well. Good notes from folk on the espressos too.


----------

